# Trans-Fats



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 21, 2007)

I read an article in Women's Fitness...

A lot of the foods that say "0 trans-fats" on them actually DO contain up to 0.49 grams per serving! The US government has it so that if its under .5 grams, the companies don't have to specify the exact amount of trans-fats contained. In canada, if it's under .2 grams, it can be expressed as 0 grams. 

The American Heart Association, and also the FDA recommend keeping trans-fat intake under 2 grams per day. 

Trans fats are responsible for the lowering of good cholesterol, and the raising of bad cholesterol. It's present in many baked goods, fried foods, and you can see if a food has trans fats by checking the ingredients label, and seeing if "partially hydrogenated" or "partially hydrolyzed" oils are included. If they are, then it has trans fats.

How deceitful =[


----------



## eastsidesunset (Feb 21, 2007)

So weird. I just did a group presentation on this very topic Monday. It is so sneaky that they are allowed to get away with that, but based on what I researched, trans fats do occur naturally and can't be completely eliminated, so I suppose it's not so bad. 

Trust me, once you learn about trans fats and start looking at label, you'd be surprised as to what you find!


----------



## choseck (Feb 21, 2007)

Basically, even if the label says 'no trans fat' if partially hydo oil is listed in the ingredients, it's got trans fat.  

And its so sad that literally EVERYTHING has it.  This is why I try to eat as clean as I possibly can.  Its hard sometimes - but honestly I crave fruits and vegetables.


----------

